# apparent parasite issue in 20 gal tank, but



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, I seem to have a parasite issue occuring in my 20 gal tank. I have witnessed my cherry barbs, my cory cats and my otos all scratching on the rock in my tank from time to time. I know that there is medication I can put in the water, but I worry that it could kill my cories (since I know they are very sensitive.) What can I use to treat the tank with that is safe for all the fish, my few live plants and a small stowaway snail that I just discovered.

Any advice?

thanks in advance,

Gina


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

well ok.. I tried PraziPro this morning. Shook the bottle vigorously as instructed and gave the appropriate dose. 5 hours later, my c. elegans were clearly dying, but everyone else seemed to be tolerating the treatment well... including the other 3 cory cats..(they are a different species however). Frantically we did a 50% water change and added the charcoal back into the filter. Its been another 5 hours and I think they will be ok.. To say the least, it has been a very scary and emotional day, as my 2 elegans are my favorites... 

Anyone else have any problems with PraziPro? All the infomation I could find on the internet confirmed it to be very safe and well tolerated.

Gina


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi

I got my new API Freshwater Master Test Kit today and immediately set about testing everything.

Recalling I have 
C. Elegans
C. Trilineatus
Cherry Barbs
Otocinclus
and 2 MTS that stowed away on a plant I bought

my results are:

Ph 7.5
Ammonia 0.0-0.25 was hard to tell
Nitrite: 0.0
Nitrate:40

My water temp hovers around 77-79 f.

The fish are still occasionally flicking.. its not a persistant thing.. no body is rubbing a wound into themselves trying to get something off. I checked around for flubendazole and it is not available here in the USA. After the prazipro incident I'm a little hesitant to give them any chemical treatment.

Would perhaps a more natural treatment be good for all the fish in the tank.. For example, how about Indian Almond (catappa)leaves? Would all the occupants in the tank tolerate that?

thank you all again,

Gina


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Flickering doesn't always mean a parasite,
Something in the water could be irritating them,
Not enough water changes or even too much water change can cause flickering as well.

I wouldn't be to quick to reach for medications.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*yup*

shotgun treating isnt ususaly good so as chicklet mentioned dont jump the gun...but if you do suspect little devils at work i must say that to make life harder on most parasites is a dose of salt and a raise in temperature temperaraly about a week...and a preventative half dose of a anti protazoan product like quik cure...will help you out tremendously...


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

The problem is cory cats in particular are very sensitive to things.. salt being one of them.. I was reading somewhere that getting a food that had alot of garlic in it might help.. make the fish taste bad and get off the gills. I have a uv light on my hob filter to kill anything free floating.. I may try that..

Jury is still out on whether I'll try the kattapang leaves.

Gina


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmm*

yeah i know thats why i half dose...like you would tetras...and as far as the leaves i know they are a good preventative of fungal and bacterials...but i dont know about protazoan parasites...


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

captappa, indian almond, and even oak and maple leaves are safe in aquaria.

As for the parasites... My fish do the same thing occasionally. Could be mild cases of gill flukes, but people tend to forget that fish have immune systems. I only treat if the fish is lethargic, not eating, gasping, or I see parasites.


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

and the catappa leaves, I have read, will help boost their immune system as well. 

Gina


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Perhaps my eyes are deceiving me but i see Nitrate:40.
That's a bit much, IMO it should never be over 20 maybe 30 if you want to keep out of trouble because of it.
Also the above posters are right, never start using chemicals to treat something before you are 100% sure there is something to treat and even then make sure you find out what it is you need to cure.
All those magical cures on the market are a nasty mix of nasty stuff that can do mode bad than good if misused. Sure they sell it as the perfect thing to buy but they are only interested in the cash.


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

yes I know the nitrates are high, and I have bought more live plants now and will be changing the water more than once a week. 50% at a time should help.

Gina


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Fast growing plants should cure that 40 really well.


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

yep.. hope so.. I snagged a bunch of anacharis when I went to do an emergency need a new heater run on Thursday night.. On Monday Im going to go to a new place I found out about and see what they have... Hornwort or duckweed maybe...

Gina


----------

